# Whale Tail...



## LarryD (Jun 15, 2010)

Most of the time you only get to see the tail end of these wonderful animals.. You lose the idea that 90% of the whale is still under the water...


----------



## CW Jones (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice, I love going on whale watches! They're so peaceful and majestic.


----------

